# Frame Exchange Program



## retro dude (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi - Has anyone been through this process recently?

I've been riding my '84 Cannondale for long enough and I'm looking for any info on current exchange costs and what frames they offer in this program.

I realize that I'll need all new components, actually looking forward to upgrading from 7sp friction.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Since you need new parts too, just buy the bike you want. The trade in prog gets you 200-300 off IIRC. But the retail price is steep already for frames. 

Frame exchange programs work if you have a good groupo already. The economies of scale kick in if you need a groupo too. The mfg can just get stuff cheaper buying a 1000 units. 

The advantage to the frame and building yourself is you can customize it some. Maybe you a die hard Campy fan. Then, a frame set would work better.


----------



## retro dude (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks ziscwg, a new complete bike is option #1, that way I'll have a beater bike. Just thought I'd look into their exchange program and see what others experiences with it has been.


----------



## golfwizzzzz (Jan 16, 2010)

Cannondale gave me 20% off list for any complete bike!!!!! I had to wait for an answer for a while after I initially asked though.


----------

